

Man Shoots Girlfriend’s Computer After Installing Windows Vista - dmix
http://www.funtechtalk.com/man-shoots-girlfriends-computer-after-installing-windows-vista/

======
jws
I wonder if it was true? Flurry of blog-ish posts in July 2007. No "real"
article since.

This article contains a small collection of similar shooting incidents.

[http://shekel.blogspot.com/2008/11/i-dont-condone-this-
but-i...](http://shekel.blogspot.com/2008/11/i-dont-condone-this-but-i-really-
really.html)

[[Fullish disclosure: I did crush a horrid little Gateway server with an
intermittent problem into a tiny ball of metal and debris with a rented
excavator. I can see where these people come from, I've been in the
neighborhood.]]

------
tlrobinson
I'm guessing Microsoft won't include this guy in their "I'm a PC" ad
campaign...

------
quantumhobbit
I miss TechTV. Patrick Norton in a kilt destroying a PC with a sledgehammer
was classier than a pistol.

